# Strange 508 behavior....help.



## david4455 (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay... this is my 3rd 508 receiver in 3 months. The first after years of service stopped recording. The replacement had a problem which I complained about and they sent another replacement....now this reciever is having the some issue as the second:

I record a program. Go to my recorded program list and highlight what I want to watch. I press "select" and I get a screen that has all the borders and outlines of the "display" but no written words... then the receiver starts in a reboot cycle.... re-acquires the satellite signal and opens up again in a live program. When I repeat the process it usally then allows me to watch the recorded program.... but it is getting tiring that everytime I want to watch a dvr program the receiver reboots itself.

The second receiver I got did the same thing EXCEPT deleted the program off the hard drive when it rebooted....

thoughts before I call India?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

david4455 said:


> Okay... this is my 3rd 508 receiver in 3 months. The first after years of service stopped recording. The replacement had a problem which I complained about and they sent another replacement....now this reciever is having the some issue as the second:
> 
> I record a program. Go to my recorded program list and highlight what I want to watch. I press "select" and I get a screen that has all the borders and outlines of the "display" but no written words... then the receiver starts in a reboot cycle.... re-acquires the satellite signal and opens up again in a live program. When I repeat the process it usally then allows me to watch the recorded program.... but it is getting tiring that everytime I want to watch a dvr program the receiver reboots itself.
> 
> ...


Just a quick question ... What is the software rev?


----------



## david4455 (Apr 5, 2007)

SMosher said:


> Just a quick question ... What is the software rev?


P368
SOO4105 8882-97


----------



## david4455 (Apr 5, 2007)

According to CS this is a known issue with the 508 and they are working on a software update to correct the problem.... and other 508 owners experiencing the same issue?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

david4455 said:


> According to CS this is a known issue with the 508 and they are working on a software update to correct the problem.... and other 508 owners experiencing the same issue?


Correct. Thats why I asked about the software rev. Right now DishNet was nice enuff to replace my 508 and 510 rec for a single 625. They are so nice about it.


----------



## ToddMeister (Jan 7, 2003)

One of my 508's is doing the EXACT same thing, FWIW.



david4455 said:


> I record a program. Go to my recorded program list and highlight what I want to watch. I press "select" and I get a screen that has all the borders and outlines of the "display" but no written words... then the receiver starts in a reboot cycle.... re-acquires the satellite signal and opens up again in a live program. When I repeat the process it usally then allows me to watch the recorded program.... but it is getting tiring that everytime I want to watch a dvr program the receiver reboots itself.
> 
> thoughts before I call India?


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

My 510 did the same thing once this week as well (pick a DVR'ed show, screen greys out and the receiver has to reboot). I haven't watched much recorded stuff in the last few days so I don't know if it's going to be a recurring theme.

Sounds like they've still got problems with the SW (3.68 on mine)


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Whem my screen "grayed out" & the thing rebooted, I lost all my recordings. My machine has had none of these problems until I got 3.68! (Model 510)


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

Twice--GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

I'd better extricate whatever I still want from it before it eats everything.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

I have since this issue replaced the 508 with a 625. Dish was nice about it and its a better stb imo. 

I would make a phone call to dish and ask that this thing be replaced by the above.

It worked for me. The best part about it ... I dont have my wife yelling at me


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

SMosher said:


> I have since this issue replaced the 508 with a 625. Dish was nice about it and its a better stb imo.
> 
> I would make a phone call to dish and ask that this thing be replaced by the above.
> 
> It worked for me. The best part about it ... I dont have my wife yelling at me


The obvious (and perhaps dumb) question--did they charge you for it (and if so, how much?). Kind of ridiculous to have to cough up $119 for something that _they_ broke.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

catnap1972 said:


> The obvious (and perhaps dumb) question--did they charge you for it (and if so, how much?). Kind of ridiculous to have to cough up $119 for something that _they_ broke.


Very good question. I said something along that line to the rep, that it was going to cost me some change. He gave me a URL to fill out for a CASH BACK offer. Im out 49.00 bucks.


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

SMosher said:


> Very good question. I said something along that line to the rep, that it was going to cost me some change. He gave me a URL to fill out for a CASH BACK offer. Im out 49.00 bucks.


PLUS the monthly DVR fee you are now paying!

Hell, I'd pay $100 for a newer, single tuner PVR with larger capacity *IF* it wasn't going to cost me an extra $6/month ($72 a year  ) but paying that extra fee every year doesn't make sense. :nono2:

Maybe I should try to upgrade the disk...


----------

